# The truck can stay in the driveway



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Agreed to buy a two star tedder about 45 miles from home. (Right in PaCustomBaler's neighborhood) It was partially disassembled because the owner tried to source the bearing that it needed and failed. Went to look at it Saturday. Truck was in the shop (read my post about the head rusting through) and I don't like poking around at 11 mpg.

Yadda yadda... You can fit a two star tedder in a car.

I'll order a few bearings and have a cheap little tedder for sale.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

What kinda car ? could it be modified to haul hay also ?


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Now that cracks me up!


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

That's good. Is that a Carhart seat cover? Lol


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Bonfire said:


> That's good. Is that a Carhart seat cover? Lol


I was going to use a Subway seat cover that was on the floor but I found a cookie inside. I may or may not have eaten that cookie (of unknown age) on my way home.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

snowball said:


> What kinda car ? could it be modified to haul hay also ?


Jetta TDI. Lots of torque. Only ever hauled one small square at a time in the trunk, though.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Did your wife know about this project? I could only do something like this if the wife didn't know about it. No way would she want me to haul stuff like that in her new car. Having a few baler knotter parts on the floor of front seat was bad enough lol.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

8350HiTech said:


> Jetta TDI. Lots of torque. Only ever hauled one small square at a time in the trunk, though.


 I'am shocked that you got that in a VW Jetta    That's PRICELESS LMAO


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

hog987 said:


> Did your wife know about this project? I could only do something like this if the wife didn't know about it. No way would she want me to haul stuff like that in her new car. Having a few baler knotter parts on the floor of front seat was bad enough lol.


It's my car. If my girlfriend has a complaint, we can go places in her car


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

HAHA, that gave for a good morning chuckle. Good story there, can't beat that fuel mileage from VW diesels!


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

PaCustomBaler said:


> HAHA, that gave for a good morning chuckle. Good story there, can't beat that fuel mileage from VW diesels!





PaCustomBaler said:


> HAHA, that gave for a good morning chuckle. Good story there, can't beat that fuel mileage from VW diesels!


PA he said he was right in your hood may be HI TECH topped his tank off at your barrel ? would of made for some great MPG then !!! ( JUST KIDDING )LOL....When you get it put back together I might be interested in it Hi Tech, I see you offer delivery so that would help me out .


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

snowball said:


> PA he said he was right in your hood may be HI TECH topped his tank off at your barrel ? would of made for some great MPG then !!! ( JUST KIDDING )LOL....When you get it put back together I might be interested in it Hi Tech, I see you offer delivery so that would help me out .


You're probably right! I thought I saw a tedder tine laying in the stones by the tank! I'm sure he'll want it back... Haha!


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

I've hauled some ridiculous farming items in my Tdi but that might win. I got 5 rolls of net wrap one time. A large vacuum pump another. But never an actual piece of equipment. Nothing like saving money with 48mpg.


----------

